

Ask HN: Where does GAP and A&F get their blank t-shirts from?  - sogetthis

I read somewhere sometime ago that they use the same suppliers/wholesalers. I was wondering where or how one might go about finding this info out.&#60;p&#62;Even better, if someone here at HN already has this info...
======
sfall
They are most likely made to their own specification. They choose wholesale
fabric and then design their own patter for the clothing.

